# BAFANG BBS01 vs MM G520.250



## confusedcyclist (8 Nov 2017)

I'm planning a DIY mountain bike hardtail e-bike conversion. One of the most popular mid drive systems, the Bafang BBS01 seems to have had an update, but this doesn't appear to be available yet in the UK as far as ebay/google shopping is concerned.

Has anyone tried the new system, or knows where to source one?


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Nov 2017)

confusedcyclist said:


> I'm planning a DIY mountain bike hardtail e-bike conversion. One of the most popular mid drive systems, the Bafang BBS01 seems to have had an update, but this doesn't appear to be available yet in the UK as far as ebay/google shopping is concerned.
> 
> Has anyone tried the new system, or knows where to source one?



Kits aren't really my thing, but I see the updated spec includes a torque sensor on the pedals, which the BBS01 didn't previously have.

The names of the various models are a bit confusing.

I see 'Max Drive' is mentioned in the link, which I understood to be the name of the latest Bafang motor.

You could try googling that to see if there is a supplier.

Part of the problem is the market for crank kits is tiny, so there's a handful of suppliers who get a few in, but then they are often out of stock for months.

Woosh is a reliable supplier.

They have recent Bafang kits, but you would need to contact them to determine the precise model.

http://wooshbikes.co.uk/?cdkit


----------



## QFour (11 Nov 2017)

It's not an update it's a new model. If you look you will see that it's a special frame mount similar to the Bosch units. Not for the DIY enthusiast. I have converted a couple of bikes using the Bafang kit and just converted my old MTB using a Tongsheng 350w mid drive. All working really well. Different to the Bafang drive as the new one has torque sensors.


----------



## confusedcyclist (22 Nov 2017)

Right, thanks for clearing that up QFour!


----------

